# Show Us Everything



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

ok the reason i started this thread is because i just read the word SHOW so many times that it now sounds weird to say it and always looks like it is misspelled. that ever happen to anyone else?  

SO, anyways... SHOW us everything


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

LoL... an unofficial show us your boobs thread now huh? j/k.. im bored


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

that was my original thought when i wrote it out. and.... this thread was made when i was bored so its all good


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

uhhh.... but what if we dont have boobs???


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

u have man boobs. show them! j/k

anyone wanna take bets on when this thread gets closed. i say friday at 11pm


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

HKS20DET said:


> *u have man boobs. show them! j/k
> 
> anyone wanna take bets on when this thread gets closed. i say friday at 11pm *


Now, now, now.....no betting!!  On topic please.

ACTUALLY, I bet it gets moved to "Off-Topic" before it's closed. Too bad I can't move it from this forum.......only b14.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

ehhh...

perverts...

```
(.) (.)
 ) . (
(  v  )
```
damn, that was hard... stupid autospacing...


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

damn....thats actually pretty impressive....LMA
Then again, when I look at it a second time, it looks like a bird.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

lol nice...


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

```
(.) (.)
 ) . (
(  v  )
```
I bet this is a picture message from a cell phone. LOL


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

#(())#


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

lol, you guys are so bad.......


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

```
(' )
    / /
   / /
  /  |
(  )(  )
```

errh, not banned yet? 

too bad i lost all of those damn messages when i upgraded my nokia... CELLPHONE MESSAGING IS LIFE!!!

you yanks don't know what you're missing.... we just got multimedia messaging on our phones last year... Audio-Video-Graphics... nice stuff.

maybe by this christmas i can post on the board from my cellphone, but not while i'm driving!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

niky the textaholic.jk!hey i bet you still text while drivin!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

it's impossible now... my keypad's almost dead! 

*warning: major OFF-TOPIC*
hey, you got the Nokia 6210 or 6310? the ones that fit in our car holders? Mine is starting to get pretty old, but i can't change it because of the speakerphone attachment... maybe i talk too much while driving...


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

mine sits on my passenger seat, until i turn a corner hard, then it falls on the floor, and stays there flying around the floor of the cabin.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Wow. Off topic is right....


----------

